# Kutter auf Sylt



## Wizzard2000 (7. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

da ich demnächst einige Zeit auf Sylt verbringen werde wollte ich mich mal über Angelmöglichkeiten schlau machen.
Kann mir jemand von euch Kutter nennen die dort zu empfehlen sind?
Ich bin auf dem Gebiet Kutterangeln totaler Anfänger, d.h. ich benötige auch Ausrüstung. Am besten würde es passen wenn man die erst einmal auf dem Kutter leihen könnte und wen man den ein oder anderen Tip bekommt.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand Kontaktadressen oder links schicken könnte.

Danke euch
Michelé


----------



## duck_68 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kutter auf Sylt*

Vergiss es, das ist in Sylt nur Abzocke und Urlauberbelustigung.....


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kutter auf Sylt*

Moin Wizz
ich hab auch gehört das auf Sylt nichts anständiges läuft, bekannte von dort fahren nach Danmark um vernünftig zu Angeln

Gruß Chris


----------



## powercat (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kutter auf Sylt*

moin Wizzard2000,     ich war vor jahren mal dort. (krabben)kutter fuhr nur einer, bei dem konnte man so ne 4 stunden schnuppermakrelentour machen.angeln hatte er nicht, konntest aber ein "wickelbrett"leihen. einer der brettangler hat sich dann auch prompt einen paternosterhaken (ca. 1/0) bis zum anschlag in den daumen gerammt! der haken konnte nicht entfernt werden und so saß er dann 3 stunden mit erhobenem daumen auf dem kutter und wartete auf tourende! gefangen wurde fast nix! aber vom stand kannst du auf hornies gehen. damals habe ich direkt neben gosch (list) einige gefangen. einen anderen angler habe ich dann an der spitze ellenbogen getroffen, der hatte auch den ein oder anderen hornie.im süßwasser kannste da schon mehr. es gab einen natursee in der nähe vom damm und in den süßwassergräben habe ich rotaugen und nen hecht gefangen! am selben tag, 100 m weiter kam ein hecht von knapp nem meter raus. nen angelladen gibt es auf der landstraße richtung hörnum.gruss aus solingen


----------



## benke80 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kutter auf Sylt*

moin, vergiss es. ausser zur makrelenzeit fährt da nix zum angeln. durfte da live miterleben. als hobbyangler kommen dir da die tränen... stehst am hafen, siehst du geile tidenhub. und wer angelt? kein mensch... lustig ist aber, sich seine brandungsmontage mitzunehmen! stell dich in wenningstedt unterm gosch an den strand und du hast immer was zu erzählen... ansonsten weststrand (nördlich von kampen) soll aber besser sein. 
und dran denken: einen spaten für die wattis mitnehmen!
zu kaufen gibts die da nicht... und der einzigst vernünftige angelladen ist im süden... aber das wirst du bestimmt schon alles wissen.. zu spät gelesen...
munter bleiben und petri!#h


----------

